# Male or female?! I'm so overwhelmed!



## Rigel (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm planning on getting a puppy soon and cannot decide if I should be looking at males or females!

The breeder I'm going to has a large litter and has only barely begun temperament testing but things are still very early (they're only 4 weeks - things will obviously change). 

Nonetheless she is wondering if I have a color/gender preference if there are more than one puppy that may be good for me. 

I have four little kids (well, more like two since the other two aren't really up to anything yet) so I expect that I will be protecting the puppy from the kids more than the kids from the puppy. 

Overall, I just want a good family dog. 

I've done so much reading on these forums that now I'm confused. 

People seem to say that females are good for protection for family but may not be as cuddly...faster learners...

Males are goofy, always kids at heart. Better for property protection. A little more forgiving. More laid back. 

I'm lost at this point! 

Am I overthinking this?


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Yup. You are overthinking it. A good dog is a good dog. From solid parents and a knowledgeable breeder, let them pick the best puppy. 

I would let the breeder know that you don't have a gender preference, but you need a very environmentally stable pup, that enjoys interactions with all ages, no noise sensitivity(I imagine your house is ummm busy?) in a home like yours, stability of temperament is waaaay more important than gender. 

I have had both boys and girls. My girls are cuddlier. My boys are, well boys. They OWN the room. Both of my personal females have been better with kids, though my last male was very tolerant my current, not as much. But these are ridiculously small sampling of my personal dogs. I know plenty if dogs of both sexes that are amazing with children. Amazing. 

Pick a dog for temperament. If she has a few to choose from if both genders, then great. Bring the kids and meet those puppies and then ask the breeder which she thinks is the best match. Hint... It won't be the one climbing all over your kids and chewing on their hair. At least not if I was the breeder.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

In GSD world, tempermeni is of "utmost importance especially if kids are involved! Don't hamstright the breeder by sitting a gender preference!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Agree with gsdsar and chip.
Don't fret about this.
Our male and female LOVE our Grand Kids! 
Our breeder did temperament tests on the 4 pups in the litter, while we watched. 
One pup was very aloof and independent, not a lot of interaction....that definitely wasn't the pup for us.
One pup wasn't "forgiving" when they did a light toe pinching test....again, not the pup for us considering having small Grandchildren.
One pup was all over us....not for us.
Last pup had positive reactions to all of the tests.....we took him home and could not be more pleased with our boy!

So, your breeder should know his/her litter very well, and knowing your requirements, should be able to choose the best puppy for you and your children.

ANNNNDDDD.....we expect pictures of the little "Fur Baby"!
Moms


----------



## smgs92 (Jun 3, 2014)

I wouldn't worry too much about gender. My male was chosen because while still working lines he was calmer than the other pups and that was what I wanted. He's proven to be very playful but he can also sit down and relax when play time is over. He's great with children I think as long as you are going through a good breeder and with early monitored socializing with your kids you should not have any problems no matter your choice.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Tendencies are just that - tendencies. On average, a male might be more of one thing and less of another, but that average is comprised of a lot of individual dogs and a lot of variation.


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

Choose a female because they are more affectionate and easier to train and so far I'm loving every particle on her body


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

ILoveBella478 said:


> Choose a female because they are more affectionate and easier to train and so far I'm loving every particle on her body


noooo not really. Even though every dog is different, I've found my male to be 10x more affectionate and way easier to train then my female.


----------



## dmom (Jul 2, 2009)

Like others have said don't worry so much about gender but have the breeder choose the one with the best temperament for your family. Our last two male and a female have come from the same breeder. They have been perfect for what we need them to do service/companion dogs the breeder will or should know their lines and what to expect out of the pairing and can choose the perfect pup for your family.


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

Bella67 said:


> ILoveBella478 said:
> 
> 
> > Choose a female because they are more affectionate and easier to train and so far I'm loving every particle on her body
> ...


That's weird because the female has been a walk in the park for me. I don't know, I read females were more affectionate than males I never had a male it's just something I read so I picked a female and she is very affectionate and spoiled


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

I would let the breeder make a few suggestions of either gender and go with the pup you feel is the best fit. Even in a large litter, each pup is going to be unique and not totally defined by their biological sex.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Just a small consideration. Apparently the female's urine only kills the grass, not the dandelions, at least not my dandelions... Darn!


----------



## lexiz (Apr 4, 2015)

Stonevintage said:


> Just a small consideration. Apparently the female's urine only kills the grass, not the dandelions, at least not my dandelions... Darn!


I did some research on this, and it just has to do with the acidity of the urine, not the sex of the dog. Females are more likely to have acidic urine, but males can too, and it can be controlled!  I personally chose a calm female, because I wanted a dog with a little more maturity. I read that males are a little goofier throughout their lives. Overall, I don't think you can go wrong either way. You'll love whichever dog you choose!


----------



## Rolisaac (Apr 16, 2015)

We looked at the same considerations with our house full of kids. All I've come up with is that it is not gender, but like everyone says, temperament that you need to look at.


----------



## chimeric (May 14, 2015)

I, for the life of me cannot decide male or female. :banghead:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Male.

I will always have multiple males. 

I am just not a fan of female dogs, they remind me of myself, bossy, stubborn, hardheaded, a beeyotch. I like silly, loving, velcro males that worship the ground I walk on. 

I am getting a 3rd male in 2 months.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

My female would live inside my skin if I let her. She's obsessed with her people. My male is a very "one person" type dog and he loves me, but doesn't need to be on top of me all the time.


----------

